
5 Practical Sources for Bootstrapping Funds - jimlast
http://jimlastinger.com/2011/06/5-practical-sources-for-bootstrapping-funds/
======
vrikhter
Regarding consulting work: arrange your relationship clearly from day one. If
you're doing 15 hours of work a week, then make sure you are working only
M,Tu,W (or some combination thereof). It's a lot easier to be able to turn off
your consulting work the other days of the week and focus on your own work
rather than spending time throughout the day switching gears between multiple
projects.

------
stevenp
I'm definitely torn on bootstrapping with consulting. On one hand, it's good
to have money coming in until you can take your project full-time. On the
other hand, it's really hard to focus on your project when you're at the mercy
of clients.

Do any of you have any stories you can share about successes/failures in this
area?

~~~
jimlast
Hi, I'm the author of the post. Thanks for the comment.

I worked a day-job for years while I was building up the revenue from my
startups. I finally was able to get to the point where the profit was enough
to sustain me.

My advice is to treat the consulting work and your startup work as 2
completely separate jobs. Schedule time for both of them and make sure that
they don't overlap. That way each job gets the best that you can give.

